# Sausage n peppers



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Popped an oinker over the summer and finally got around to getting some sausage made. Hot Italian by Farm Fresh in Robertsdale. It is fine...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Popped an oinker over the summer



What was her name?


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Kaitlin???


Are the veggies local???


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Man that looks good !

One gaseous slip from that fine meal would clear a room.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Veggies are from his garden 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmm... Wild Pork Sausages!
That looks so good, pass me a plate please.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Plate the sausage, chunk the peppers and it would be FINE!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hebegb again said:


> Kaitlin???
> 
> 
> Are the veggies local???


now that's how to do it.
i'm sure miss piggie was local?:whistling:

jack


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Popped an oinker over the summer and finally got around to getting some sausage made. Hot Italian by Farm Fresh in Robertsdale. It is fine...


What was your mixture ratio, 100 % pork or did you blend it with other meats? :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> now that's how to do it.
> i'm sure miss piggie was local?:whistling:
> 
> jack


Did you just assume it’s gender?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> What was your mixture ratio, 100 % pork or did you blend it with other meats? :thumbsup:


All wild hog less a little bit of farm raised to make the fat ratio right.


----------

